# Ferrero a Sky prima di Genoa Samp e dedica a D'Amico. Video.



## admin (29 Settembre 2014)

Show di Massimo Ferrero, presidente della Samp detto "Er Viperetta", ai microfoni di Sky Sport prima dell'inizio del derby di Genova. Il presidente dei blucerchiati, prima di congedarsi, ha fatto una dedica a Ilaria D'Amico, conduttrice e compagna di Gianluigi Buffon:

"C'ho l'anello ar dito, c'ho er mosquito e la vorrei portare a Ostia Lido. Ciao D'Amico".


Il video QUI -) video.gazzetta.it/ferrero-show-pre-derby-sky/e07b150a-474d-11e4-a02c-bac16647cb4a


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2014)

Ma come si fa? Da dove esce questa gente? 

Eppure il Foro Boario sul Tevere ha chiuso da tanto tempo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Settembre 2014)

Impresentabile


----------



## Hammer (29 Settembre 2014)

Tappa all'antidoping senza passare dal via?


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Settembre 2014)

Idolo indiscusso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Settembre 2014)

Un grande!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Settembre 2014)

Questo è il GRillo del calcio in tutti i sensi  .


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2014)

Sono morto

Ho visto una parodia degli autogol su di lui e sono cascato dalla sedie


----------



## Hammer (29 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Settembre 2014)

S'è fissato proprio con la D'Amico. Ieri poi ho scoperto che ha prodotto parecchie film di Tinto Brass, quindi se 2+2 fa ancora 4... attento Gigi


----------



## Ringhio25 (29 Settembre 2014)

Coke man


----------



## Butcher (29 Settembre 2014)

Questo è fuori di brutto


----------



## Morghot (29 Settembre 2014)

Idolo totale, è riuscito a farmi tifare samp


----------



## aleslash (29 Settembre 2014)

Ferrero


----------



## DR_1 (29 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Show di Massimo Ferrero, presidente della Samp detto "Er Viperetta", ai microfoni di Sky Sport prima dell'inizio del derby di Genova. Il presidente dei blucerchiati, prima di congedarsi, ha fatto una dedica a Ilaria D'Amico, conduttrice e compagna di Gianluigi Buffon:
> 
> "C'ho l'anello ar dito, c'ho er mosquito e la vorrei portare a Ostia Lido. Ciao D'Amico".
> 
> ...



Post derby, di mattina


----------



## Morghot (30 Settembre 2014)

Aahhahaaha ma lo avete visto su tiki taka? Dio santo è più che un idolo, io tifo samp fisso da ora in poi


----------



## prebozzio (30 Settembre 2014)

Oh ragazzi, sarà anche un buffone ma nelle interviste è davvero antipatico


----------



## Denni90 (30 Settembre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Post derby, di mattina



ma era ubriaco?


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Settembre 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Aahhahaaha ma lo avete visto su tiki taka? Dio santo è più che un idolo, io tifo samp fisso da ora in poi



Ho visto la puntata solamente per lui, Zeman e la De Andrè 
Ho pianto dalle risate per un'ora, idolo assoluto!


----------

